# STRANGE VIN # FOR 88 Cabby- starts with WVWZZZ ?????



## 84cabby (Oct 18, 2007)

*I just bought a 1988 Cabriolet and the VIN on the dash and door jamb reads WVWCA0152JK015299 but the VIN under the hood hidden under the cowl seal trim is WVWZZZ15ZJK015299.
Can anyone tell me what ZZZ is- it doesnt show up in any VIN decoder.
Thanks for the help.*


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

VW uses "Z" characters as fillers in a VIN. "Z" doesn't stand for anything, and it probably simply means that those attributes hadn't been "determined" at the time that particular VIN was stamped/printed/etched onto the car.


----------



## GOLFETEMARCO (Nov 12, 2007)

my gti mkII `90 starting with the wvwzzz too


----------

